

Texmaker 3.3.3 released - Unicode capable cross-platform LaTeX editor - idle
http://latex-community.org/home/news/47-news-latex-editors/428-texmaker-3-3-3

======
kghose
Texmaker is great for all platforms. When I was on windows, I used
texniccenter a lot.

~~~
wildanimal
Can you get it through a host like sourceforge/github, or through a package
manager like macports/homebrew? I can only find a zipped file on the web...

